# Emetophobia - Extreme Fear of Throwing Up



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone else struggling with this on here?

Its the basis of all my issues. Everything comes back to it, all the time. 

Like today for example, my older sister (who i work with) told me that my nephew had spent the night throwing up... so now im terrified i'm going to get sick as well, even though i havent been around him, just my sister. 

I just have to hear about someone being sick and i start feeling sick or get scared I'll be next. 

I know I'm not alone in this, but I'm really trying to find a way out of it. Anyone got any advice to share, because this is getting ridiculous and has been going on for 11 years. 

I wont be able to fully relax until 72 hours have passed which i know is the maximum incubationtime for most stomach bugs...

I do know how pathetic this may sound... I know its completely irrational, but its just SO hard to shake off.


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

Can I ask what exactly it is about vomiting that bothers you?

I mean, obviously it's a bit gross, but it's just your body trying to get the bad stuff out. Once you get it over with, you usually feel a lot better and less nauseated. I fear nausea way more than vomiting, and usually welcome the process since it provides some sweet, if temporary, relief from that horrible feeling of being sick to my stomach.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I think I have this to an extent. I actually don't mind being sick as in having the flu, or when I pass out (I faint easily), but what truly bothers me is feeling like I'm going to throw up...God I hate that.  When I was little I had such a fear of it that I would sleep with a bucket next to my bed, just in case.

I think in my case it ties in with my OCD--the bucket compulsion certainly did. Eventually, after enough years sleeping with it and not throwing up, the fear just kind of faded...it's still there, but it's not debilitating or anything.

I'm sorry I haven't advice for you since in my case it just kind of resolved itself over time.  Have you ever been treated for any kind of OCD...?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh my god, I can relate. I'm terrified of vomit. The act in itself and other people doing it around me or on tv. Even as a kid I used to "hold it in" for as long as I could, making me feel even more ill. I also had a few horrible nights where I threw up like 30 times, and I think that's when I developed the fear. These days I get anxious if I feel ill and I'm afraid that drunk people could potentially throw up around me. It can be a stranger on a bus or a boyfriend who passed out on the bed next to me(I can't sleep if that happens). If someone is about to puke on tv, I usually close my eyes(sometimes I force myself to watch because I know that I'm silly). Ugh, I really don't like it.


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

I haven't experienced this exactly but when I think of roller costers or possibilities of throwing up, that feeling comes and it makes me feel like i will throw up right on the spot..But i realized its definietly a mental thing..Because soon as the actual feeling starts to come, I stop myself from thinking about it any longer and just tell myself to relax and think of something else and it works. The feeling goes away and back to whatever i was thinking about or just new thoughts.

So my theory is we, you, have just been thinking of it too much where you haven't stopped yourself to not think about it..and u have been in a cycle of always thinking of it and thinking it will happen so it seems real to you...SO It is NOT real and you will only throw up if u let yourself or if something actually causes u to physically throw up...Other than that, when u are thinking of it, realize it, then think of something else and what helps me is telling myself that "NO, I will not let this happen, and I AM in control. This will not happen" Then you are able to see clearly and see that you will not throw up, it was just in ur head...

U basically became fixated with the idea and now it's hard to let it go because u've had it for long now so it seems real...But it's not, best way to reverse this is to take it one day at a time and realize it's all in ur head. Tell urself it's ur body and u are in control and who knows maybe within a week or 2, it will go away...Our brain is very plastic, meaning our brains are capable of breaking bad habits and moving on and becoming better...It may take long since you've had this for a while, but that does'nt mean u will have it forever..it is up to you.
Best of luck


----------



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

*Beamer *I think im more scared of losing control than actually throwing up. (something ive only done about 3 times since i was 12) My stomach bothers me a LOT and i feel sick pretty much all the time some days. And the not knowing, fearing that it'll happen than panics me.

It never does happen though...

The few times I have gotten sick its been quite bad and ive been wiped out for days. thats what cause the fear when i was 12.

*tehuti88* No, i havent been treated for any kind of OCD, but im currently working with my doctor to try and fix my issues. They all go back to when dad rejected me as a little girl and its created some major anxiety issues. My doctor said today that this fear is just something thats grown from that initial trauma. Its all so damn complicated... why cant things ever be easy when it comes to heads.. i mean seriously its just thoughts... who knew theyd have this much power?

as for the sleeping with a bucket... guilty, though in my case its an empty trashcan. Like a safetynet.

*probably offline, *Im exactly the same. and even though i know (and you probably do too) that its dramatic and not the end of the world... those thoughts are so damn powerful!

Thankfully i have a very supporting doctor who genuinly cares so im talking to him instead of a therapist as he has a huge knowledge of these things as well. Hopefully I'll be able to win it over.

And i hope everyone else on here finds ways to get over it too, because seriously.... having problems like this is not something anyone deserves.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, I am terrified of throwing up. On December 19, 1996 I had a horrible incident. I had tonsillitis for about three months when on that night I woke up around midnight with some stomach pains. I thought I just needed to go to the bathroom. However I ended up throwing up several times followed by dry heaves.

The terrifying thing that happened was while laying down between bouts I started having problems breathing. It felt like a weight was on my chest and I could not get it to expand fully. My mom says I appeared to be breathing fine, but I did not feel like it at all.

I have not thrown up since and I am terrified of being around sick people. I also suffer from OCD, and I went through a period where I was so afraid of food contamination I went from 193 pounds to 113 that's when the doctor put me on Paxil which helps a lot with the OCD.

However the OCD and fear of being sick really intensifies the SA I fear group activities both due to my lack of social abilities and my fear of judgment, I also fear people making me sick. It is a rare day when both problems are calm on the same day.


----------



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've had this problem since I was 14. It was quite bad back then, but it's not so bad anymore. I always remember sitting in several classes at school and then I'd suddenly feel a bit sick. I only asked to go to the toilet a couple of times, but I never, ever threw up, no matter how sick I felt. Like I said, it's not so bad these days, and I wouldn't even say it was extreme back in my school days.

I think it's just some kind of stress or anxiety.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah, I have something like this. It's pretty bad for me. If someone says they are feeling sick, I'll start to panic and try to escape from the room. I remember once when my sister came down with the dreaded Stomach Bug, I locked myself in my room all day and was scared to even breath when I had to leave my room.

And this sounds a bit silly, but I can't even touch my face unless I've washed my hands first in case there's some bug on my hand. I can't eat anything without washing my hands first too. I basically do everything in my power to prevent getting sick. I do have some anti-nausea medication, because I often worry myself so much to the illusion that I am getting sick and feel nauseous.

Also, it makes me really picky with what I eat. If some chicken looks even remotely pink, I won't eat it, to avoid risking food poisoning.

I don't know what brought this on exactly, but I just hate the feeling of it. The nausea, which then builds up to vomiting, I find horrible and it's something I'd do anything to avoid.

It'd be nice if I could get rid of this phobia, but it's been with me for a long while now, so I'm just kinda used to it. If I could get rid of it, I would, but I really dunno how.


----------



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

Aaaaand my stepdad brought the dreaded bug home.... total panic mode right now.


----------



## minnimocha (Nov 16, 2012)

TheLittleSister said:


> I do know how pathetic this may sound... I know its completely irrational, but its just SO hard to shake off.


No not at all, hunny. Phobias are really an ordeal for the sufferer. I'm just wondering if you know at all if anything triggered this phobia at all 11 years ago? Also have you sought professional help? I have found hypnotherapy useful in combating my phobia of.. Men (yes, men). I mean I'm still phobic but it's not as acute and crippling. Looking at the root cause of my fears helped me I guess and trying to reprogram my way of thinking and coping strategies It is hard to shake off as you say but don't be hard on yourself you have had this fear for a long time it's not going to disappear overnight it's a process but it *does* get better over time


----------



## Chantal (Mar 16, 2009)

I have this. The last time I was majorly triggered (2009), I stopped eating for two or three months. I only ate rice and grits (I'm southern, lol).


----------



## TheLittleSister (Oct 1, 2012)

*minnimocha: *I think it was triggered when i had a real bad round of the stomachflu. It hasnt been as bad as it is now all the time. Its gone up and down a bit. 
Ive seen a therapist, but it didnt do a whole lot of good for me, so now im working with my doctor from another angle. Seeing the whole picture. My issues started at 6, but my sympthoms have varied a lot. Having your dad reject you for 3 years can really mess with your head.

*Chantal: *That sounds like me around 13. My doctor threatned to put me in the hospital on a NG feeding tube if i didnt start to eat more. People thought i was anorexic there for a while. Thankfully ive gotten better at that and Im FINALLY at a healthy and stable weight.


----------



## bobdylanblues (Dec 17, 2012)

I've had major emetophobia for more than a year now. It'd always been ingrained in me that throwing up is a horrible thing to have to endure and I feared it, but only since last October (2011) did it really cripple me. Funnily enough, I've always pinned the cause on the person in my username. I've always felt seeing him in concert brought it on for me. I shan't go into detail now. It's better not to dwell on the past.

I've learnt to cope now, and only when presented with someone who complains of feeling sick/I feel sick etc. etc. does it trigger the anxiety. I'm still a germophobe and take serious precautions, but it's no longer as severe as not eating for weeks, panic attacks and constant nausea among *many* other things.


----------



## ThatLonerChick (Feb 4, 2012)

TheLittleSister said:


> Anyone else struggling with this on here?
> 
> Its the basis of all my issues. Everything comes back to it, all the time.
> 
> ...


YES!!! 
This is my whole history of anxiety.
It went from fear of throwing up to panic disorder to agoraphobia
It's something i have been struggling with for years :/


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I have this. I didn't realise that was the name of the phobia - people always told me I was being pathetic, but I hate that feeling of not knowing when I'm going to to throw up, and the actual sensation of not being able to breathe. 

I once threw up so hard I fell and landed on my knees - it hurt like hell! 
I'm dreading this vomiting bug that's affected thousands of people in England & Wales ;_;


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

"Phobia" might be a bit strong to describe my attitude but I definitely get uneasy when I hear the bug is going around. I find vomiting to be very distressing for some reason. Doesn't stop me from eating sushi, though!


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

I've had this since I was about 10 or 11. However, I don't see it as being related to my SA at all.


----------



## Username already taken (Nov 9, 2012)

Why not to try get drunk as hell and vomit in order to realize that it isn't so bad?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Username already taken said:


> Why not to try get drunk as hell and vomit in order to realize that it isn't so bad?


IDK, it is pretty bad. I've read this is actually one of the more common human phobias, and when you vomit, it's not exactly difficult to understand why.

Plus, what I fear in particular is the stomach flu. Getting drunk probably won't replicate the hell of having extreme nausea for 12-18 hours, which is almost worse than the actual puking. But then again, I've never drank to excess in my life, in part because of this fear. :lol


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah. Me to. I don't know whether it's a phobia or not though, but I hate feeling as if I'm gonna puke, and I sit there thinking "don't puke, don't puke." Even though it makes you feel better to, I fight the urge to puke. 

I don't think it's a phobia. Just some sort of...extreme dislike? I dunno.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I had severe Emetophobia for 10 years. It ruined so much. Neither i nor my parents knew i had it until i was about 18. 

What i find so scary about it is: not having any control. I don't want to sit around feeling sick, not knowing when it's going to come up. So for the past few years, whenever i did get sick, i'd just put my finger in my mouth and let it happen. At least then you have some sort of control. For me that thought alone puts my mind a little more at ease. 

I still hate throwing up though. I've avoided a lot of situations/things in my life because i was scared of becoming nervous and feeling sick as a result.


----------



## quarterlifecrisis (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't have a phobia of vomiting but when I get a panic attack or overly anxious sometimes I throw up and then I fear it happening again cause its so embarrassing. So I can understand fearing it happening and getting anxious about it. I hope its getting better.


----------



## Mea (Nov 11, 2012)

I may have this. I've had acid reflux ever since I was 8 years old, so throwing up is pretty painful. Throwing up doesn't always bring relief with acid reflux either. It's pure hell. Thankfully, I haven't thrown up in 2 years. I do get nauseous from time to time, and I'm always afraid I'm going to vomit.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

My sister and four of my coworkers have come down with the latest strain of norovirus. I'm on pin and needles now.


----------



## Angelbroken (Jun 30, 2011)

I think I fear the thought WAY more than actually throwing up.

I hate the idea of throwing up and fear it quite a bit - but once I have to, it isnt that bad. (Actually, I'm probably just too sick to care at that point)

With that said, I haven't been sick enough to throw up in years <_<


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel, I used have this real bad when I was a kid. There would be months that would go by where every single night I would make myself nauseous simply out of the extreme fear of being nauseous/vommitting. I couldn't go in movies theatres or fly in planes because I was afraid to throw up in these places and I would get nauseous just from the fear. 

I can't give you much advice, I just sort of eventually outgrew it I guess. Also, I don't recommend this but one thing which really helped me to outgrow it was alcohol and other drugs. I would sometimes drink too much or get too high on opiates or something and have to throw up. The fact that I was high made throwing up not nearly as bad and then I would feel so much better afterward that this got rid of my fear. When I was a kid, the only times I would throw up would be when I had the stomach flu, which was a major ordeal and much worse than simply puking once or twice. So I associated vommitting with the stomach flu and believed that any time I had to puke, it would be as bad as those times I was so sick, but really it's much different puking with the stomach flu and puking because you drank too much.


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Oh my god, I can relate. I'm terrified of vomit. The act in itself and other people doing it around me or on tv.


Ha, ha, I do this too, even if it's just a cartoon! I hate those puke videos on America's Funniest Home Videos. Not funny, just gross!


----------



## splomer (Jun 17, 2013)

*An ex-emetophobic - after 20 years of extreme anxiety!!*

Can't begin to express how much I sympathise with emetophobia sufferers on here. It's one of the most common phobias in the world, but people don't really talk about it. It's not like arachnophobia or fear of flying- they're classed as 'normal' phobias. If you tell someone you're terrified of vomit or have a panic attack when someone near you mentions they feel nauseous, people look at you like you're crazy :afr

I was reduced to a trembling mess during the last outbreak of norovirus. I wore gloves everywhere, I couldn't sleep and would skip work when I heard someone had had it. After the 4th panic attack in one week, I decided to find some help.

Genuinely can't recommend this highly enough - I did the Thrive Programme and it was the most life-changing experience ever.
It's changed how I think, how I handle everything - from conversations with people, to situations at work, etc and how I feel about myself. I had high anxiety and low self esteem along with this awful phobia that pretty much governed my every waking thought so my life wasn't a lot of fun.
Genuinely don't recognise myself now and it's amazing :boogie

Don't know if anyone still reads this thread but anyone who is suffering and wants to get help, check out the Thrive book for emetophobia on Amazon.
Hope you are all getting on ok. x


----------

